
Exploding Job Offers Are Bullshit - ivankirigin
http://blog.yesgraph.com/exploding-job-offers-are-bullshit/
======
jburwell
I agree almost completely with this article. However, there needs to be a
reasonable timeline established between a candidate and an employee for a
decision. Customarily, a job offer expires after two weeks of issuance which
seems reasonable. A company needs to be able to move onto other candidates
before they become unavailable.

